# 2222



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

We have 2222 members at current! I've never known us to have this many members before in the old forum.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I hate to say it, but the old forum was a lot better than what it has evolved into today. I guess you could rename it AquariaCentral Jr. One of the great attractions of this forum when Mark ran it was it was almost devoid of the "fluff" that now proliferates. But that is just this old man's opinion.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

2222 hah so cool.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I like the new forum and I think that shaggy has done well. Although I do wonder exactly how many of those members are active.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

What fluff do you mean?

I have noticed that this joint is jumping a lot more lately. With so many forums so very active now, this is a good time to really start promoting FishForums. Maybe we can get even more members.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

What fluff, are you kidding? The second most active area here is the water hole.
New members who join and within 3 months have 1,000 posts, most of which say nothing?

Well if what you want is quantity over quality- go for it.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

if all we talked about was fish, we'd be nerds 

But people have questions 95% of the time they get quality responses, yea some just talkin responses but usually do get quality as well. 

Doesn't matter how many posts one has, just as long as their having a good time here, that's what it's all about right?

I care less if they dropped mine back to 0 and start over, lol. I tell you this though, only time posts count to me is in the selling/buyin forum, that's the ONLY time it matters to me, i'd rather buy from someone who has been around and active then someone who isnt.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Also everyone needs to keep voting on aquarank everyday. Today(12-5-05) were spot #34. A few forums on there that focus on all aspects of fishkeeping like we do have only 100, 200, 300, or 400 members that are ranked way ahead of us while we have 2000+ members(some extremely knowledgable).


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I tried voting but i couldnt figure it out


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

AshleytheGreat said:


> I tried voting but i couldnt figure it out


What's the problem? All you have to do is click on this http://www.aquarank.com/in.php?id=fishforu and then click on "vote for this site"

I think FF is the best fish forum around. Who cares about a persons post count. It's about users being active and getting anwsers as well as a thumbs up or "nice shots"



> I could care less if they dropped mine back to 0 and start over, lol. I tell you this though, only time posts count to me is in the selling/buyin forum, that's the ONLY time it matters to me, i'd rather buy from someone who has been around and active then someone who isnt.


 I agree with you MP, i would also much rather buy from someone who has been active over someone who isnt or just signed up. How can I trust them if not?




> What fluff, are you kidding? The second most active area here is the water hole.
> New members who join and within 3 months have 1,000 posts, most of which say nothing?


If the waterhole is active, so what? Atleast we are comunicating with each other more than fish talk, that's what makes us all a community


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree that it was a little better back when Mark had it, no offense Shaggy. I love how the site looks now but it seems ever since Mark left we have been getting certain members I wish we had not. And yes the posts of crap have been bothering me too.


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think the quality of the aquatic information has changed, you can usually get the info that you need, and there are still those here who have a lot of it to share.

As for "fluff", I don't mind that the water hole is active. It's a good means to exchange ideas on non fish related topics. Sure I'd like to see topics heavier than the relative quality of soda fizz discussed, but what can you do? Off topic areas are busy on most of the forums I go to.

But yes, there are those who haven't been here long that have an ungodly amount of posts because they post in every thread, whether they have anything to contribute or not. That is exceedingly annoying, but when you get to know who's here, you learn who's post count means something, and those that do not.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

At least we have a water hole to contain all that stuff, otherwise it would be all over the place.
Fun is an important part of a forum, no matter the topic. if the water hole creates some fun which results in more members sticking around and posting, then fluff or not, I guess it's not such a bad thing. Sure, it would be nice if we had some more high-level fishy discussions, but we'll get them eventually, I think. Just this week we have picked up a few new experienced and very knowledgable members who have already contributed meaningfully in the short time they've been here, and if they stay with us they'll surely attract some more posters of their caliber. I couldn't possibly guess their opinons on fluff, but I hope it doesn't bother them. Birds of a feather do flock together, as the saying goes, so the more upper-level hobbyists we have, the more we'll be able to get. Soon I hope we'll be able to have grand discussions on the most technical and cutting edge stuff, but I won't begrudge a supergeek a bit of fun on the side if it keeps him happy. 

One thing I've learned in life is that things usually don't just happen on their own. DavidDoyle, feel free to invite new prospective members to FishForums when you encounter them on other sites. Come to think of it, that goes for everybody. Just try not to attract too much riffraff. LOL If you know of some schmuck who maybe seems to know some stuff but is an insufferable putz, ( _ I can think of a few right off the bat _ ) then by all means just leave him/her where you found him/her. We don't want to bring in a bunch of veteran flamewarriors, after all. However, if you find someone who you think can be a real asset around here, invite him/her to visit & even chat!


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

This forum is... well.. enjoyable. I'm a member of a couple of other, more specialized, forums that have much more technical discussions, but I still spend most of my time here. Folks here seem more friendly and we do have the Old Salts and Fish Docs ( among others ) around that can answer most questions.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

12-6-06: 2233 members that's 10 more in just three days. :fish:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

You wanna see a serious most confusing all about the topic of it's purpose join a photoshop forum, make circles around ya make u dizzy lol, techincal stuff i am still learning to crawl in that program


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Places like the water hole allow a core group to get to know each other and build a home here. It also creates activity on the board that does attract newcomers. A forum with no posts at all begs to be left alone. If I go to a forum and see there has not been a post in a few days it is hard for me to join. Places like this encourages people to stop in daily and post and in doing so they might stop in the other areas and answer or ask a few questions while they are here.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

^^very True Fish_doc^^


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't forget the water hole is great place to meet women! 

Hehe for all them single bachleors out there, myself not included


----------

